# Motorcycle crash kills former APD officer



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Motorcycle crash kills former APD officer
11/5/2005 5:34 PM
By: Capital News 9 web staff

A motorcycle accident has taken the life of a former Albany police officer. 

Massachusetts State Police said the fatal motorcycle crash happened Friday in Florida, Massachusetts.

Richard Maniscalco, or "Bear" as his friends called him, was pronounced dead at the scene.

The 55-year-old Rensselaer resident was riding his bike with three friends he used to serve with on the force when he lost control on Route 2 in Florida.


----------

